# Carolina Cast Pro Gen 1 10' 1-4 oz rod in Excellent condition



## ti_jim (Jan 27, 2019)

Carolina Cast Pro Gen 1 10' 1-4 oz rod, used twice, only sign of wear is minor scuffing on shrink wrap and rear grip. Just do not have the chance to use this rod much in conditions that I fish and trying to thin out my inventory, you can only fit so many on a surf cart. Purchased as a Universal rod but per Tommy spinners casted so well with casting setup they sold the casting as a Uni. The "C" on rod is covered with tape and resin and rod bag has the "C" filled in with black marker. Measured the first guide and cross referenced to Fuji catalog, appears to be size 25. Butt to base of reel seat measures 23.75".Price is $145 with pick up in Greensboro or Topsail Beach area.


----------



## piercet (Apr 26, 2010)

ti_jim said:


> Carolina Cast Pro Gen 1 10' 1-4 oz rod, used twice, only sign of wear is minor scuffing on shrink wrap and rear grip. Just do not have the chance to use this rod much in conditions that I fish and trying to thin out my inventory, you can only fit so many on a surf cart. Purchased as a Universal rod but per Tommy spinners casted so well with casting setup they sold the casting as a Uni. The "C" on rod is covered with tape and resin and rod bag has the "C" filled in with black marker. Measured the first guide and cross referenced to Fuji catalog, appears to be size 25. Butt to base of reel seat measures 23.75".Price is $145 with pick up in Greensboro or Topsail Beach area.
> 
> View attachment 67818
> View attachment 67816
> View attachment 67817


Hi. I am interested in a rod rated like this for throwing metal. Not sure what I want yet tho. Just so I understand, this was originally designed as a casting rod?


----------



## ti_jim (Jan 27, 2019)

piercet said:


> Hi. I am interested in a rod rated like this for throwing metal. Not sure what I want yet tho. Just so I understand, this was originally designed as a casting rod?


This rod is setup to be universal, casting or spinning. It can be and is used by some on this board as a bait rod, but performs best in slinging metal.


----------



## ti_jim (Jan 27, 2019)

Sold


----------

